# How to fasten service panel to stucco wall?



## RxScram (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello,

I may be asking a trivially easy question, but what is the best way to fasten a meter/service panel to existing stucco walls. I will be doing a surface mount installation with an overhead service drop. 

Thank you for your insight!


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Is there plywood behind the stucco ? If so just use screws or try to find one of the studs.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

300zx said:


> Is there plywood behind the stucco ? If so just use screws or try to find one of the studs.


If none of these ideas work, toggle bolts.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

The question is "whats behind the stucco"? It's block in our area, but could be anything in your area. Answer the question and you will get the answer. You have to support the riser too. Have you thought about that?


----------



## RxScram (Aug 28, 2009)

J. V. said:


> The question is "whats behind the stucco"? It's block in our area, but could be anything in your area. Answer the question and you will get the answer. You have to support the riser too. Have you thought about that?


I'll need to check to see what's behind the stucco. From some other work I've done, I'm pretty sure it's just over some lathe (chicken wire type). I haven't seen any plywood or other solid backing, but I've always been coming from the interior side of the wall.

I have thought about supporting the riser, and figured that whatever means I use to secure the panel would have to be the same means that I secure the brackets.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lots of stucco homes here and lots of surface mounted overhead panels.

If it's stucco over block, use 3/8" x 2.5" sleeve anchors. For years we used simple 1/4" plastic anchors with #10 x 2" an head sheet metal screws. The bigger sleeve anchors are a* much* better installation.

If it's stucco over framing you need to located at least one stud and drill holes in the panel to accept a couple of 3/8" lag bolts. The lenght depends on the depth of the stucco backing. There is sometimes 1.5 inches of foam behind it.

The riser support is perhaps more important than the panel itself. If it goea through the eave, a mast brace between the rafter tails will do the trick. If it is on a gable end or a flat roof house, use a piece of unistrut anchored securely. Here we have to through bolt the riser support through the framing or parapet wall.


----------



## RxScram (Aug 28, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Lots of stucco homes here and lots of surface mounted overhead panels.
> 
> If it's stucco over block, use 3/8" x 2.5" sleeve anchors. For years we used simple 1/4" plastic anchors with #10 x 2" an head sheet metal screws. The bigger sleeve anchors are a* much* better installation.
> 
> ...



Thank you! It's stucco over framing, so it looks like I'll be doing some drilling. 

The poco installation guidelines state that I should use "2' * 4" Blocking between rafters. Solidly Installed." I'm assuming that the 2' part is a typo, and that it should be 2" * 4". The mast will be coming up through the eaves, with the load center line 20" above the roof, and a total mast height of 36". (I need to double check the load center line, but I'm pretty sure that's what the poco meter spot specified.) The requirements didn't say anything about guy wires being needed, so I'm assuming they are not. (I'm using 2" IMC conduit)


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

RxScram said:


> Thank you! It's stucco over framing, so it looks like I'll be doing some drilling.
> 
> The poco installation guidelines state that I should use "2' * 4" Blocking between rafters. Solidly Installed." I'm assuming that the 2' part is a typo, and that it should be 2" * 4". The mast will be coming up through the eaves, with the load center line 20" above the roof, and a total mast height of 36". (I need to double check the load center line, but I'm pretty sure that's what the poco meter spot specified.) The requirements didn't say anything about guy wires being needed, so I'm assuming they are not. (I'm using 2" IMC conduit)


Let the studs determine where the panel will be mounted. The studs should be 16" on center. If you can find exactly where the studs are, you can screw right into them. You do not need a horizontal block as they say. But you want to get both sides of the panel screwed tight to the wall. 
For your mast you can install a couple short sections of channel (Unistrut) horizontally so you can catch the studs. Then you just get the conduit straps that go with the channel and you are all set. I wish I had a picture for you. Maybe someone else will. 

There are so many ways to do this, it would be impossible to explain all of them. Have you considered calling an electrician. I personally do not consider this a DIY project. You could be without power for days if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> I'm assuming that the 2' part is a typo, and that it should be 2" * 4".


They may have meant 22.5" (distance _between_ the rafters) by 4"

Here we are required to use a *mast brace* that installs in front of the riser on a piece of 3/4" IMC, holding it tight to the structure.

Disregard the fact that in this pic the brace covers the jbox rendering it _inaccessible_.:jester: It's the only pic I could find.:laughing:












> Let the studs determine where the panel will be mounted


On service upgrades, I let the existing cable determine the location. The panel will hit at least one stud no matter where it's placed. A couple of stout anchors along with a couple of mediocre ones will work fine.



> You do not need a horizontal block as they say


. 

I _think _the block was for the riser, under the eave.





> For your mast you can install a couple short sections of channel (Unistrut) horizontally so you can catch the studs.


 
*Sometimes* the riser is too tight to the wall to use unistrut.


Here's a gable end installation (no rafter tails) with thru bolted unistrut support.


----------



## risingvoice (Oct 28, 2011)

*Who manufactures this brace...*



220/221 said:


> They may have meant 22.5" (distance _between_ the rafters) by 4"
> 
> Here we are required to use a *mast brace* that installs in front of the riser on a piece of 3/4" IMC, holding it tight to the structure.
> 
> Disregard the fact that in this pic the brace covers the jbox rendering it _inaccessible_.:jester: It's the only pic I could find.:laughing:


 
220/221, I realize this is an old post, but who manufacturers this mast brace? I can't find it anywhere locally... or online for that matter. 
It is EXACTLY what I need!


----------

